# furnace out again



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

and you were spot on by the way


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

premature celebration

new gas valve today and no fire:yikes:
new board installed today..... fired 1 time and nothing since

now what to throw at it:lol:


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Was the gas pressure checked before and after the valve or did he just condemn the valve? Also, was the right valve installed? Make sure there is a good ground.


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

good to go now, i ha to cut and splice the new board harness to my old harness, loose wire:banghead3


98$ for the board which was bad, and 53$ for the gas valve that i did/didnt need. this unit just needs to make it a few more months before it moves out to the barn. any recommendations for a 93 0r 95+ unit, ones to get and ones to stay away from?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

All the furnaces today are about the same most use the same parts. I believe all come with a ten year parts warranty and lifetime on the heat exchanger. The service guys here on this board will tell you we repair them all. Go with the contractor you trust and is in your budget. But I would go with a 95% or higher there is still a tax credit on those 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Landsend said:


> Ever notice furnaces only go out in the winter? What the hey?


LMAO......Just like my old ice auger started great in July


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Twilly says incredible.....


----------

